# Stalk Hunting



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Im a new bowhunter and I really dont think I have the patience to sit in a stand for hours, I guess I just need to be moving. Im thinking about trying to stalk hunt some game, is this a good idea or is it even really possible?? I know stalk hunting takes years to become even remotely efficient, but I think its somethink I would like to try.

Thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It can be done under ideal conditions. One of my favorite ways to bowhunt is still hunting, but I only do it under IDEAL conditions. Which means I get to do it once, maybe twice a year if im lucky.

99% of bowkills are from the almighty treestand.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I started out bow hunting by death creeping through the woods looking for a flick of an ear or sway of an antler, the only time i saw deer was the white wave of there tail saying good bye. sometimes i got close to a shot when i would be in hot pursuit and they would stop to take a look at what was after them, enough time for a rifle but not a bow. Sometimes i would spot and stalk fields but once i got close enough to draw they got spooked. the best way to stalk would be to track in fresh snow during the late bow season or spot then stalk. Wear thin rubber boots to feal sticks under feet and outer garments such as wool that make no noise when brushing against brush and trees. Dress to cover some ground and not sweat.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

The only time I was successful was in a 30+mph wind towards the end of november in the only standing corn field for miles. Got 15 yards away, step in the same row the deer was in (already at full draw) and whistled. The deer stood up and presented a perfect broadside shot and it was over.
Probably never happen again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I first started bow hunting tree stands were not legal in North Dakota. I have shot somewhere around 40+ deer with spot and stalk methods. The older I get the easier it is. I didn't have the patience to go slow when I was young.

I can't tell you how many times I was getting about 30 yards and boom up comes that head and your busted. Perhaps the best advise I can give you is watch the tail. They may look like they are content and feeding, but the tail will tell you the truth. Their tail twitches when they are content and feeding. If their head is down but their tail isn't moving don't you move either. They are going to bust you if you do. Don't move until their head is down and that tail is twitching again.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Bud, that would be cool.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What's the terain like around where you'll be hunting? If it's as thick of woods as where I hunt, forget about it. I doubt I could take a shot past 10-15 yards in alot of the clearings in our woods. If you've got open fields or thin woods, give it a try. But don't just blunder through the woods expecting to see deer, to the still hunting as mentioned before. SLOWLY walk through the woods, being very quiet like you've accually got one in front of you. Then when you accually see one, go even slower and quieter. You just can't hurry a stalk, it'll never work unless the deer's blind and deaf.


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

I have rarely seen deer from a tree but almost always while still-hunting. (Basically moving only a few steps per minute through heavier cover and stopping for longer periods if I make a noise. AGONIZINGLY slow.) A very wise old hunter told me that I should spend 9/10 of my time looking and only 1/10 of the time moving. I was doing this in a brushy area with my recurve when I saw movement of an 8-pointer about 20 yards off to the side. He was my first bow killed deer. It was wet and extremely quiet to walk that morning. It would be very tough if it was dry and crunchy.

If you want to learn from a good book, Gene Asbell's got a few I like. A couple on Instinctive shooting and one on Stalking and Ground Hunting. Great stuff that will help you learn.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.a ... =46&i=7004

Seam


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

And incidentally, the shot opportunity on that deer was a short one and I relied on an instinctive shooting technique to capitalize. I am much more accurate with the Mathews that I mainly shoot now, but I doubt I could have gotten off a good shot at that deer with a compound.

Sean


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

odiewan,

Thats exactly it with a longbow or recurve still hunting works great, it is alittle tougher with a compound where you have to draw, then aim. I used to shoot longbow, but switched to wheels. My dad still uses a longbow for hunting. He can still hunt circles around me, except when we get out west where we have 30-40yard shots.

Still hunting corn is amazing. You would be amazed at how many deer you will see and have a good shot at in the corn. Wait a month or so for the green leaves to die and fall and you will be golden!

Good luck!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Die and fall? You guys must wait longer than we do where you're at to crop the corn. I very rarely see leaves fall off the corn around here.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks weasel I needed that. Have a good weekend.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Stalking and still hunting are a bit different. Stalking is generall sneaking up on deer you have already spotted. Still hunting is creeping through an area that potentially has deer at LESS than a snails pace. Be warned this takes extreme patience, dicipline and nerves of steel to be successful. Ideal conditions are moist ground and a slight wind. The moist ground covers your footsteps and the wind covers your movement and helps keep scent somewhat in control. Deer WILL bust you and here is when patience really comes into play. When you are busted FREEZE until you think the deer is gone then stay frozen for another 15-20 minutes. Most deer will not go far unless at least 2 of their 3 senses are triggered. Generally the run off 30 or 40 yards and stop. Some will wait patiently to "confirm" danger other will stomp, snort, headbob and try every trick in the book to get you to reveal yourself. I'm proud to say that probably 90% of the deer that bust me eventually determine there is no danger present and continue doing what they do. When you take step don't step flat footed. Slowly roll your foot from toe to heel or heel to toe and slide your body forward in a slow but steady movement.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I take back what I said before, While hunting yesterday I managed to get within range (35-40 yards) of a doe after stalking for about 200-250 yards. When I nocked my arrow, the click made her look up at me and then a bunch of blue jays started picking stuff off the trees, so the doe got spooked off, but dang that was a fun stalk. So stalking through the woods can be done, it just takes a heckuva lota patience and even more luck.


----------

